#ubuntu-ie 2010-11-29
<czajkowski> aloha folks
<lau1> hello piss
<lau1> ouch miss
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> charming lau1
<lau1> :x
<lau1> ps on french keyboard m is below p
<lau1> I blame the phone interview and my clumsyness
<ShaneM> lol
<lau1> I hope my interview went better than my typing ;)
<ebel> ello
<ebel> lau1: was it you that was showing bitcoin/banana bucks to me/patrickd about a year ago?
<lau1> ??
<lau1> don't think so
<lau1> could have been there however (ubuntu hour or one of the conf czajkowski organised) as it rings a bell
<ebel> twas in bull and castle, impromptu meetup after some .us'ians were over
<ebel> never mind anyways.
<ebel> i was looking to that cryptocurrency stuff recently and though you might one to talk to
<lau1> no was not me ...
<ebel> Y'all wanna enter the techy table quiz coming up?
<lau1> not me sorry
<czajkowski> hope it goes well
<czajkowski> any idea on numbers yet??
<ebel> erm no
<ShaneM> Is it on in Dublin?
<ebel> yep
<ebel> this http://christmastechiequiz2010.eventbrite.com/
<ebel> we need a team name
<ebel> OK I've ordered 4 tickets for us
<tdr112> afternoon
<ebel> yo yo
<lau1> czajkowski to apologise https://desinterets.wordpress.com/2010/11/29/white-roses/ ... ;)
<czajkowski> lau1: http://breakingnews.ie/sport/ireland-climb-to-fifth-in-latest-rankings-483727.html
<lau1> :'(
<lau1> I know ...
<czajkowski> ye got well and truely thrashed at the weekend
<lau1> I have nice shots of the tarf Lansdowne in the snow as well
<lau1> the thrashing was on the cards unfortunately*
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> lau1: so you moving to the uk or whats the plan
<lau1> interviewing for cork
<lau1> or else looks like uk
<czajkowski> nods
<ShaneM> lau1:What in Cork? :)
<lau1> a job ...
<lau1> only problem is they suck at rugby :p
<ShaneM> Sorry I meant what kind of job.
<lau1> stay away ;) this one is mine ;)
<lau1> localisation engineering
<ShaneM> Haha
<ShaneM> I probably don't have a enough experience anyway :P
<airurando> slashtom ping
<czajkowski> evening
<airurando> evening czajkowski
<czajkowski> airurando: howdy
<airurando> Any snow in your neck of the woods?
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> :D
<airurando> better not interfere with our trip to paris :(
<airurando> what is it about snow messing with my social life!!
<czajkowski> :s
<czajkowski> when are ye heading
<airurando> Early Wednesday but due to forecast heading to hotel near airport tomorrow.
<czajkowski> smart move
<Pendulum> airurando: have fun!
<airurando> Pendulum: Thanks :)
<czajkowski> you'll have some fun in disney
<czajkowski> hard to beleive a month ago I was in disney with Pendulum
<airurando> czajkowski: disneyworld vs disneyland paris
<airurando> given the choice i'd take disneyworld.
<airurando> but as I don't have a choice I'm uber excited about the latter...
<czajkowski> you'll haev fun
<airurando> absolutely no doubt.  I am probably more excited than the kids :)
#ubuntu-ie 2010-11-30
<davisc> czajkowski: Yes, they did
<davisc> czajkowski: Cars here have are put into an insurance group
<infoturtle> oh ya, any word back from the doodle poll when the end of year meet up is going to be?
#ubuntu-ie 2010-12-01
<czajkowski> aloha
<slashtom> morning
<czajkowski> hows things
<czajkowski> slashtom: taking you long to get to work ?
<slashtom> aye, i'm on the bus
<slashtom> too icy for the bike
<czajkowski> :o
<terran> hey y'all
<terran> czajkowski: got snow?
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> bucket loads
<czajkowski> delays on all trains
<terran> We only have a small bit
<czajkowski> but not much at work
<czajkowski> oit's getting to work is the issue
<czajkowski> was in london yesterday wasn't bad
<slashtom> you probably have the wrong sort of snow for trains
<terran> When it falls it doesn't seem to thaw
<terran> it just compacts and turns to ice
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> aldershot was very icey last night
<czajkowski> and snowy this morning
<terran> It's just cold in Kings Langley
<terran> -2
<terran> but clear weather
<czajkowski> terran: when you heading home home
<terran> 23rd
<czajkowski> late
<terran> Earliest I could get
<terran> 23rd to the 3rd
 * czajkowski heads home 18-31st 
<czajkowski> work remotely mon-wed
<czajkowski> laptop and phone
<ebel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_wrong_type_of_snow
<terran> Haha!
<terran> What a brilliant article
 * slashtom finds it amusing that home isn't the place where you live
<terran> well there's home
<terran> and then there's home home
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> home home with the famiy
<czajkowski> house/home where I live now
<czajkowski> flight home was 200 return which wasn't bad
<slashtom> seriously!
<czajkowski> had I gone out days later and stayed days later it was almost 450/550 return
 * slashtom and ebel are flying to .bhx.uk 27-30 for about €60
<czajkowski> yeah mid holidays is fine
<czajkowski> but if I wasnt at home for xmas day I'd be shot
<ebel> €200 is a lot.
<ebel> we booked our yonks ago
<slashtom> aye, well we knew we were going
<czajkowski> 15 for insurance
<czajkowski> wise move at this time of year
<slashtom> you need insurance?
<czajkowski> 24 for bags return
<slashtom> oh right, we don't take bags
<czajkowski> flight insurance at this time of year aye, covers for late/delayed/cancled planes
<ebel> good point.
<slashtom> what does insurance get you above the legal minimum?
<terran> I'm flying back here from Dublin
<slashtom> as the airline is obliged to give you a refund or put you on a different flight
<terran> because flying out from Shannon was £130 but flying from Dublin was £30
<ebel> weather warning! two feet of snow on the way http://url.ie/8c2c
<terran> lul
<ebel> czajkowski: you might have travel insurance with VHI
<czajkowski> no vhi any more
<czajkowski> was gonna get worldwide which would mean it would cover UK
<czajkowski> however that was 890 or with teeth 1140
<czajkowski> so eh no
<czajkowski> I can get uk private care for 600
<ebel> yeah suppose. while you're in the uk all the time
<czajkowski> aye
<terran> I get travel insurance with my bank account
<slashtom> very good ebel :P
<slashtom> did you manage to register with a GP czajkowski?
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> not had a chance
<terran> me neither
<czajkowski> and I don't have my NI number either
<czajkowski> :i
<terran> and I've been here nearly 6 months
<czajkowski> :o someone said I have to have that to register
<slashtom> i don't think so, you might need your NHS number though
<slashtom> but as a new patient, that should be allocated
<terran> I have everything to register I just haven't done it
<terran> some day
<terran> when I feel ill
<terran> I'll do it
<slashtom> lol, you'll be ill and won't be able to go to the doctor
<terran> I have Bupa health insurance too
<slashtom> because you're not registered
<terran> though I'm not sure how health insurance works
<slashtom> in .uk few people bother with health insurance, the nhs is generally pretty good
<terran> I get it for free as part of my job
<czajkowski> nice
<czajkowski> yeah I know slashtom I guess coming from ireland where I've had private insurance since I was a kid, tis pretty normal for me to just go and getit
<ebel> czajkowski: the uk doesn't have a state run health insurance system like the VHI in ireland
<ebel> since that would be a two-tier system and old labour wouldn't have gone for that
<ebel> also they have the money to make the NHS good :P
<slashtom> well, they borrowed it
<ebel> don't question the boom
<ebel> sitting on the sidelines, giving out
<ebel> We've still got a place free on the ubuntu-ie table quiz
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> ebel: no more complaining https://twitter.com/#!/mhall119/statuses/9669963212136448
<ebel> ooooh cool, and interestingf
<czajkowski> you haev to go andedit the venues one by one that are already created I think
<czajkowski> as there was no way to fix that issue
<czajkowski> but going forward it shouldnt be an issue
<ebel> czajkowski: yeah saw that
<ebel> cool to see that was fixed :)
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> it was an issue for some, granted not many complained about it, but nice to see it fixed
<czajkowski> also if you read your mail
<czajkowski> cjohnston sent a detailed mail re stuff happening/happened in the LD
<czajkowski> just had a new release
<tdr112> afternoon
<czajkowski> aloha tdr112 hows you
<tdr112> not too bad , its a bit cold and i am not sure if i should leave college now to get home and stay and do work
 * tdr112 hopes the buses still run
<czajkowski> aye saw a lotta bus routes pulled last night over there
<czajkowski> http://breakingnews.ie/ireland/november-sees-4200-less-people-on-live-register-483963.html grrrrr because we're all leaving!!!
<czajkowski> davisc: any ide how to get to Stansted from London ?
<ebel> the revenue should be able to provide figures for "Since 200X Y thousand people who where working, are now not working"
<davisc> czajkowski: Train from Liverpool Street
<czajkowski> long|
<davisc> Huh?
<czajkowski> long???
<czajkowski> does it take long
<czajkowski> flight on Sunday
<czajkowski> hoping no delays
<davisc> It's about an hour from Liverpool Street
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> thanks
<davisc> np
<czajkowski> will be very peeved if first business trip gets called off due to snow
<ebel> going anywhere cool?
<czajkowski> stuttgart
<czajkowski> bah HSBC, gave me a passport ac with a debit/visa card, great, but I cant get a UK credit card on that ac.
<czajkowski> and cant change that ac for a year
<czajkowski> :s
<ebel> visa debit should be alright, no?
<ebel> I think they are well accepted online/internationally, unlike ireland's laser cards?
<davisc> Was about 18 months before I got a credit card here
<davisc> ebel: Pain in the tits for some things - like deposits on rental cars
<ebel> slashtom got his credit card recently.
<ebel> davisc: oh yeah for preauths and things...
<davisc> Yup
<davisc> Better than nothing, sure
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> it's not the end of the world
<czajkowski> but just saw my bank statement for using my Irish CC over here
<czajkowski> *sigh*
<davisc> It's still one of the cheapest ways of getting foreign currency
<terran> I use my Visa Debit for everything
<terran> it hasn't failed yet
<terran> every site accepts it as a credit card
<czajkowski> aye
<ubuntu_mad> hello
<ubuntu_mad> hows everyone?snowed in?
<ebel> yo yo
<ubuntu_mad> yo ho ho
<ubuntu_mad> ebel,you know any ubunut docs to help reduce cpu  load?
<ebel> ubuntu_mad: not exactly that specific
<ebel> The more you know about linux/unix the more capable you will be to do that.
<ebel> ubuntu_mad: I assume you want to reduce your CPU load? Is your load too high? How do you know?
<ubuntu_mad> ya,that mean going down to almost kernel level righ?
<ubuntu_mad> had a recent crash course on linux...install Gentoo from ground up :-D
<ubuntu_mad> 2 day crash course
<ebel> you don't need to know kernel level. userspace level is enough.
<ubuntu_mad> regarding cpu,ive an old box running as a media server with a 1.7g cpu...it struggles at times especially with higher def stuff
<ebel> are you sure it's the CPU? Might be disk io, esp if you have big files.
<ubuntu_mad> just wanting to trim some of the fat off it to see if it helps
<ebel> These programmes are helpful to tell you what's going on: htop (or top), vmstat
<ebel> the great thing about linux is that you don't need to guess and try things to see if they work, you can approach it from the other end
<ebel> "What's the problem? Oh and how do we fix that?" Rather than trying things to see if they work
<ebel> how do you play your videos? if mplayer, then it should print to terminal if you are dropping frames due to too slow a cpu.
<ebel> what does top (or htop) show you for "load average"? that should tell you if your cpu is struggeling
<ebel> what does vmstat (e.g. do "vmstat 1") tell you when you play the video under the 'cpu' section?
<ebel> if there is loads of wa (wa = wait), then it's waiting for your harddisks.
<ebel> if you see loads of si (swap in) or so (swap out) in the 'swap' section, then you don't have enough memory, your computer is swapping out to disk (which is a killer for performance)
<ubuntu_mad> using vlc mostly,not at the machine now so will go over what you said when i go home
<ubuntu_mad> it has 2G ram with 1GB swap
<ebel> powertop is another tool. Shows you what is waking up your cpu. it's aimed at saving power, but it should give you an insight into what's going on with your CPU
<ubuntu_mad> idealy i do need to upgrade the box but money is holding me back right now
<ubuntu_mad> :'(
<czajkowski> davisc: do you hold a UK drivers licence?
<davisc> Nope
<davisc> And will never
<davisc> Would never trust the DVLA
<ubuntu_mad> lol
<czajkowski> davisc: just seeing from all the car places for loans you need one
<czajkowski> which is odd
<davisc> Ah, I never had a car loan
<infoturtle`> ebel: you mind trowing me down for the last place on the team for the quiz if no one else has taken it,
<ebel> infoturtle`: sure sure. You in dublin? thought you were outside the pale?
<infoturtle`> I am but I'll make it up for the day for the craic
<ebel> ah cool. ☺
<infoturtle`> cool thanks ^^,
<ebel> infoturtle`: where you staying?
<ebel> and can you sign up on the eventbrite page yourself aswell please?
<infoturtle`> ya sure, I'm just cooking so I'll do it in the hour
<infoturtle`> duno where I'm staying but I'll sort something
<ebel> ok
<infoturtle`> hostel maybe
<ebel> I might be able to sort you out with that.
 * ebel has a spare room in city centre
<infoturtle`> that would be sweet
<infoturtle`> if your happy to share
<ebel> depends on how good you are at the quiz, hehehehe :P
<davisc> czajkowski: BTW, do you know the UK tax year runs April to March?
<infoturtle`> ha ha I was going to bring whiskey to earn my keep but I supose I can try a little harder than that
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> need to also register for NHS this week and vote
<czajkowski> http://twitter.com/#!/greenparty_ie/status/9995370000031745
<czajkowski> well that's a bit of a two fingers up to people
<czajkowski> ebel: ^^
<ebel> czajkowski: you gotta hand it to the green party, once they are bought, they stay bought
<davisc> And since they know they are going to get utterly rogered at the election, they may as well be pissy little bitches :-)
<tdr112> infoturtle`: do you want to pick up the ubuntu cds then
<infoturtle`> ya I'd love that, I'll be up in dublin for the quiz
<tdr112> cool i can give them to you at the event or i can meet you in tog
<infoturtle`> hadn't thought about going to tog, I'd like to check it out so I might go, you going to be at the quiz too?
<tdr112> infoturtle`: i am helping run the quiz ,
#ubuntu-ie 2010-12-02
<davisc> czajkowski: POC named in Munster squad
<jtoomey> lo all
<lau1> davisc most games are cancelled
<davisc> lau1: Munster game has been pulled back to give it a chance of being played. Also, no snow yet in Limerick
<lau1> Leinster club games are all canceled and AIL doubtfull (text from club)
<lau1> who are munster supposed to play ?
<davisc> Llaneli, I think
<lau1> can they take off ;)
<lau1> ?
<davisc> Sorry, Blues
<davisc> And only UK airports shut are Gatwick and Edinburgh
<lau1> it's not the ospreys so they might show up ;)
<davisc> Heh
<davisc> "I can't play - this weather makes my hair all frizzy"
<lau1> if your interested in rugby https://desinterets.wordpress.com/2010/11/27/snow-plow/ (last week in 'tarf)
<davisc> Yikes - cold!
<lau1> try taking pictures ...
<lau1> :p
<infoturtle`> in an unrelated topic anyone watching the nasa conference at 7?
#ubuntu-ie 2010-12-03
<hughbert> good evening everyone!!
<hughbert> no news?
<infoturtle`> ^-^ how do?!
<hughbert> busy busy busy this week...
<hughbert> set up a load of things....
<hughbert> http://www.clarelug.blogspot.com/
<hughbert> set up a lug site....
<czajkowski> cool
<hughbert> you like it?
<hughbert> any word on the ubuntu ie meeting for the christmas???
<infoturtle`> no idea about the date, I waiting for word ot put it on ubuntu-ie.org
<hughbert> ahh right im on the list anyway....
<czajkowski> would be the 3rd wed of the month
<czajkowski> wich is the 21st..
<czajkowski> might be a bit close
<czajkowski> infoturtle`: you should be able to pull in an RSS feed from our loco directory events
<infoturtle`> czajkowski for the day out? or the IRC?
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ie
<hughbert> thats the 15th ....
<hughbert> even better....
<hughbert> cool beans....
<infoturtle`> czajkowski thanks! to the updating station for the site!
<czajkowski> cool
<hughbert> I'll put a link onto the clare lug site as well....
<hughbert> the ubuntu ie link i mean...
<hughbert> czajkowski are you going?
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> I moved to the UK recently
<infoturtle`> she's too cool for this school!
<czajkowski> eh no
<czajkowski> I just wasn't working
<hughbert> god i hate my internet....
<infoturtle`> should I wait till a notice of Decembers IRC meeting is put on the loco page or will I just add an event for it on ubuntu-ie.org now?
<czajkowski> I'd wait and check with ebel
<infoturtle`> wait?
<infoturtle`> ebel?
<infoturtle`> I wasn't ready for this kind of work......
<czajkowski> what kinda work?
<infoturtle`> all the waiting :p
<czajkowski> ahh ok
<hughbert> well just did a poster there.... http://clarelug.blogspot.com/2010/12/new-poster-for-clare-lug.html
<infoturtle`> hughbert I made a pic for the event, check it on facebook, made me chuckle
<hughbert> cool on facebook is it???
<infoturtle`> yep
<hughbert> where is it i cant see it...
<infoturtle`> ??/ on the ubuntu-ie page
<hughbert> give me a link there...
<infoturtle`> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-ie/162490127121141?v=app_2344061033&ref=ts#!/event.php?eid=169765629730856&index=1
<hughbert> ha ha pretty good....
<hughbert> are you organising it?
<infoturtle`> no, just made the event
<tdr112> e
<tdr112> slashtom: can you put me down for jan event
<VampiricPadraig> heya folks
<VampiricPadraig> Are any of you getting updates downloaded alright in Ubuntu 10.10 from the HEAnet?
#ubuntu-ie 2010-12-04
<tdr112> team report https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/TeamReports/10/November
<infoturtle`> tdr112 do you know when details of the monthly IRC are going up on wiki.ubuntu? I was going to trow up the even on ubuntu-ie.org but I lack links to do it
<tdr112> the  link is in the team report
<tdr112> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2010-11-17
<infoturtle`> the november one is there, should have said its the December one I was looking for. Should I trow up the November meeting minutes on the too?
<infoturtle`> on the site too*
<tdr112> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2010-12-15
<tdr112> you can create an event for the irc meeting if you like
<infoturtle`> fantastic thanks!
<tdr112> the guy that normal does it is on hoidays
<infoturtle`> i will do now, ill let the masses know on all the socials too
<tdr112> good stuff infoturtle`
<tdr112> feel free to add to the team report if you like
<infoturtle`> ^-^ no problem, ya I'll add the team report too
<infoturtle`> done and done, now next on the agenda, booze
<czajkowski> aloha
 * davisc wonders if the players are having as much problems seeing the game as he is
<infoturtle`> its bad alright
<davisc> Jesus, I've NEVER seen it like this
<davisc> Talk about up-your-jumper time :-)
<infoturtle`> davisc you at the match or watching on tv?
<davisc> TV
<czajkowski> davisc: how do i get to stansted :s
<davisc> czajkowski: Stansted Express from Liverpool Street
<czajkowski> so train to waterloo
<davisc> Yup
<davisc> Or whatever station you get into
<czajkowski> ok
<davisc> Probably need to change on the Underground
<czajkowski> wow tickets are expensive
<davisc> Oh yes they are :-)
<czajkowski> damn comany cc still didnt arrive
 * davisc wonders if ROG can see the posts...
<davisc> It seems so :-)
#ubuntu-ie 2010-12-05
<ebel> infoturtle`: have you registered for the techy table quiz?
<infoturtle`> sure am, andru quinn
<ebel> infoturtle`: good stuff :)
#ubuntu-ie 2011-11-28
 * slashtommy prods czajkowski about this Friday's Ubuntu Hour which we have yet to announce
<czajkowski> slashtommy: nope no idea yet I suspect waiting for me to say I'm coming may be annoying.
<czajkowski> sorry
<Loki_1976> Hi all
#ubuntu-ie 2011-11-29
<tdr112> morning all
<tdr112> how would one find the ful path to a command eg touch
<ebel> which
<ebel> or type
<ebel> actually "type $COMMANDNAME" is better because it works on shell bultins etc.
<ebel> "which" will return just the path so it's handy if you want to use it in scripts
<ebel> e.g. "ls -l $(which vim)" will tell you the size & perms etc of the vim command
<ebel> Can also be used to tell you the deb package that a programme is in:
<ebel> dpkg -S $(which pv)
<ebel> This is Unix, you should know this.
<ebel> </jurassic-park>
<tdr112> thanks ebel
<tdr112> hey guys whats the best way to debug a cron job
<slashtommy> stdout and stderr from a cron job should be sent to root's mailbox by default
<slashtommy> or whichever user is setup as a the alias for root (/etc/aliases)
<ebel> or put the output (stdout & atderr) to a file and look at it
<ebel> You can use "env" command to print the current environment variables.
<ebel> and look in the log file, where it starts the cron, you can see if the cron is running or not
<tdr112> i have pit stdout and err to a file and getting stuff now
<ebel> environmental variables & PATHs & user account are usually the things that mess up crons
<tdr112> i think i have fixed it
<tdr112> ebel: that what it was forgot to change to the pull path for one of them
<ebel> ah full paths
<ebel> in python you can standardise paths with os.path.abspath()
<ebel> You can do it on the command line with `realpath`
<ebel> tis always good to sanitise input data from the user ASAP
<davem> don't forget file permissions, chances are cron isn't running as your user/the user you think
<tdr112> ok cron is runn when i tell it do */5 for every 5 min but not when i set a time
<tdr112> could the cron user be using a different time setting
<ebel> that question doesn't make sens
<ebel> what "time string" are you using?
<ebel> AFAIK cron is run as root, it just can run certain lines as a a different user
<ebel> Only root is God. Only root can change to a different user. Sometimes root will, through the power of sudo & setuids, allow other users to change to other user accounts, but they do that by becoming one with root, then moving to another user
<ebel> amen
<tdr112> i am running it as root
<tdr112> so if i set the cron job to run every 5 min using the following */5 * * * * ls
<tdr112> it runs
<tdr112> but not 45 11 * * * ls
<slashtommy> it's not 11.45 yet
<tdr112> yep
<tdr112> that was just an eg
<slashtommy> 45 11 * * *     root    /bin/ls
<ebel> 'root' might not be needed. depends if you're using "crontab -e". /etc/crontab, etc.
<tdr112> i am using sudo crontab -e
<ebel> "root" is not needed then
 * ebel is unsure, that line looks ok...
<tdr112> ok found it
<tdr112> timezone
<tdr112> its always time zones
<tdr112> root had a different time zone set than my user
<tdr112> thank you all for you help
<ebel> hahah
<ebel> always always use UTC
<ebel> i don't really know much of changing server's timezones, I didn't think different users had different timezones.
<ebel> thought it was all the one server time
<ebel> tdr112: use ntp to keep your clocks up to day
<ebel> *date
<dumb1224> Hi I recently noticed that turning on 'smooth scrolling' on firefox is not much better
<dumb1224> is such a feature implemented in firefox or gtk+ and so on?
<Chat3619> Hi room
<ebel> hello Chat3619
<slashtommy> hey BenChapman
<BenChapman> Hey slashtommy :)
<slashtommy> BenChapman: how you finding life in town?
<tdr112> has anyone setup a vpn server on ubuntu
<slashtommy> what kind of VPN?
<tdr112> i am not too sure
<tdr112> just been told me need one asap for a 3rd party
<slashtommy> what equipment are you supporting?
<tdr112> just reading up on them now , finding out do a need a router or is it some thing i do on a server
<slashtommy> a server can be a router
<slashtommy> and in fact, making it a VPN server - you usually add a tun or tap interface, thereby making your server multihomed, therefore making it into a router
<tdr112> hmm, it sounds hard
<slashtommy> openvpn is pretty easy to setup, a couple of hours
<slashtommy> it uses key based authentication, so very convenient if you're connecting devices (rather than people with their laptops)
<slashtommy> if you're wanting to provide a VPN for remote workers, you may be better off with buying an off-the-shelf router to do that
<slashtommy> the cost would be much cheaper than your time
<slashtommy> anyway, it's home time
<BenChapman> slashtommy: great :) Really enjoying being central
<BenChapman> no major issues with noise as-yet... but I wasn't there saturday night
<czajkowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKBpYwuk1Uw
<slashtommy> czajkowski: what's the story?
<czajkowski> as of now I'm coming
<czajkowski> but that may change on thursday
<czajkowski> sorry I cant confirm either way
<slashtommy> oh
<slashtommy> we can plan for friday night :)
<slashtommy> or rather, what's the plan?
#ubuntu-ie 2011-12-01
 * czajkowski shall be in Dublin tomorrow 
 * moylan1 checks the weather forecast :-D
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> don't joke
<czajkowski> flying with Ryanair!
<moylan1> snow joke, the weather looks good.  :-)  there had been speculation for snow on friday but that seems to have evaporated.  http://www.yr.no/place/Ireland/Leinster/Dublin~2964574/hour_by_hour.html
<slashtommy> Ryanair are grand, as long as you're checked in before hand and follow their procedures :P
<slashtommy> when do you fly?
<moylan1> and as long as somebody remembers the duct tape... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2052751/Ryanair-plane-taped-window-Sticky-tape-came-loose-mid-air-flight-turned-back.html
<slashtommy> erm, you cannot usually get duct tape onto the plane
<slashtommy> i was at BHX security when they were confiscating tape
<slashtommy> not that i doubt the daily mail ;)
<czajkowski> 9:30 tonight
<czajkowski> must check in
<czajkowski> good reminder
<czajkowski> I get in at 11:15pm
<slashtommy> aye, check-in for both tonight's flight and the return
<moylan1> well safe (and speedy!) trip whatever the weather
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> thanks
<slashtommy> yep, be good to see you if we get the chance
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> how about saturday for breakie ?
<slashtommy> morning!?
<czajkowski> good point
 * slashtommy would have to check with the ebel
<czajkowski> I'll poke in here tomorrow
<czajkowski> I have an -ie number
<czajkowski> but dont know it
<czajkowski> hmm how the hell do I check in
<czajkowski> grr
<slashtommy> on their website
 * czajkowski misses aer lingus
<slashtommy> you can do it up to two weeks beforehand ;)
<czajkowski> ah
<slashtommy> but a €40 fine for each person and each flight, where you fail to checkin before the 4 hour deadline
<czajkowski> wow
<slashtommy> http://www.ryanair.com/en/terms-and-conditions#regulations-tableoffees
<slashtommy> also remember that they are very anal about baggage size
<slashtommy> if your bag won't fit in the guage, it will not fly - simple
<czajkowski> just bringing my ubuntu laptop
<slashtommy> hopefully a change of clothes too
<czajkowski> aye not bringing laptop
<czajkowski> just cloths in it
<czajkowski> perfume make up and stuff then sister has
<slashtommy> ryanair are grand though, have a nice flight
<czajkowski> checked in
<czajkowski> however am now fighting with the wireless printer
<czajkowski> who will print the network test page
<czajkowski> so it can see the wifi
<czajkowski> yet not talk to the laptop
<slashtommy> you can ping it?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> it's just being difficult
<slashtommy> are you printing from the browser or directly from evince?
<czajkowski> broswer
<czajkowski> should I save to pdf
<slashtommy> aye, you may have better luck with that
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> thanks
<slashtommy> ryanair will let you download it as a PDF
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> ok won't  be in Ireland now
<czajkowski> all resolved.
<ebel> alright
<slashtommy> we will miss you
<czajkowski> another time I promise
<slashtommy> grand, are you coming back for xmas at all?
<czajkowski> yup 21-27
<slashtommy> we're also flying to .uk on the 27th
<czajkowski> which airport?
<slashtommy> DUB->BHX
<slashtommy> a short stay of just over 48 hours, which is long enough for a visit to the england
<czajkowski> SNN-LONHEATrow
<slashtommy> LHR
<czajkowski> there we go :)
<czajkowski> http://gadgetwise.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/11/29/qa-installing-software-on-linux/
<gastro2> aer lingus not a beter option?
<gastro2> better*
#ubuntu-ie 2011-12-03
<Tribaal> hi folks
#ubuntu-ie 2011-12-04
<airurando> evening
<airurando> ping ebel
<ebel> airurando: pong
<airurando> fast
<airurando> CDs delivered to the mid west distribution center
<airurando> I have the banner and tablecloth returned.
<ebel> ,cool
<airurando> do you want them or will I hold them here?
<ebel> eh, much of a muychness
<airurando> aye
<airurando> suppose I'll bring them to the next event
<airurando> decide then
<ebel> sure
<airurando> looking at enda now
<mokmeister> Ask not what your country is going to do to you....
<mokmeister> ;)
<airurando> living beyond our means and all!!!
<airurando> :)
<ebel> heh, didn't say that. too clever
<ebel> I figured it would either be a bland fluff, or "we're leaving the euro"
<ebel> but then figured that would have be announced by other nations, and so it must be fluff
 * ebel flees
#ubuntu-ie 2012-11-26
<czajkowski> anyone looking for work these days? seeing lots of jobs atm and wondered if anyone is hunting so I can keep an eye out
#ubuntu-ie 2012-11-27
<andru183> it's prob pointless saying it here but in case anyone wants a 12.10 or 12.04 cd and is about UL today they can get one off me
<czajkowski> andru183: ello
<czajkowski> andru183: hows college going?
<slashbel> we still have many 12.10 disks going
<zmoylan> do many people still install by cd these days?  so many netbooks have no optical drive.
<slashbel> aye zmoylan, i have questioned the same point
<slashbel> 2 years ago the discs used to fly out, now we struggle to give them away
<zmoylan> wouldn't it be better to be at the linux potd and tell people to bring a usb drive and you'll put ubuntu onto it for them?
<czajkowski> could do
<czajkowski> it's intersting to see people still ordering them
<czajkowski> some teams haven't ordered them
<andru183> czajkowski hey, it's cool, doing a class in Cobol today so trying to go over everything for em and it's ooooollllllldddddd skool
<andru183> slashbel I still have a few, should be alright for now :D
<czajkowski> am surpsise it's still taught
<andru183> I still think they should be passed out. It's handy to own on and just cool to have
<andru183> me too, I'd say it's just cos they had someone lying around that knew it and just kept him in a job
<andru183> :/
<slashbel> passed or phased out?
<bootinfdsds> morning
<czajkowski> hi
<bootinfdsds> Hi there how's it going .. I'm in IOM .. but there's no chat here...
<bootinfdsds> and No I don't know Mark.
<ebel> iom? isle of man?
<czajkowski> ebel: aye
<bootinfdsds> correctamundo.
#ubuntu-ie 2012-11-28
<nastas> Hi all.
<zmoylan> hi
#ubuntu-ie 2012-11-29
<bokjhv> morning.
<tdr112> hey
<czajkowski> morning
#ubuntu-ie 2012-12-01
<bokjhv> Hi there .. I;m on a hangout now if anyone wants to join in ... https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/c033c757d4bc0b6a6e5e5f334e26ad755859d87e?authuser=0&hl=en-US#
#ubuntu-ie 2012-12-02
<bokjhv> mornin'
#ubuntu-ie 2013-11-25
<czajkowski> also if anyone would like to learn about MongoDB, there is a free class on it over the coming weeks, self paced and you get  acert at the end of it . https://education.mongodb.com/courses/10gen/M101P/2013_November/about
<zmoylan-len> nice
<czajkowski> yeah
<czajkowski> self paced means you can try it at your own pace which is nice
<slashbel> maybe silly question (as i have yet to be sold the idea) but what has mongo got to offer that the likes of mysql/postgres cannot provide?
 * slashbel rarely touches databases these days
<ebel> slashbel: usually much more scale.
<ebel> slashbel: and in theory if you like json-y things
<ebel> (though most web apps /should/ have proper db migrations...)
<ebel> (I /think/)
<slashbel> aye
<ebel> y'know, it's like asking "python vs. ruby" :P different types of software
<ebel> slashbel: remember, sometimes ACID databases (like MySQL/postgreSQL) can do *too* much
<ebel> transactions, etc. *can* slow things down when you don't need transactions
<ebel> If you *don't care* about consistancy & atomicity, then you can get speed benefits from ignore them and forcing the app writer to do it.
<ebel> Like C++ vs Java. If you don't care about memory management, and are happy with forcing the app developer to deal with it, you can get speed benefits from not including it.
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland  || http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ie || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam || This channel is logged - logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || Next IRC Meeting:  TBD || Stay tuned for details of our next social event ||
#ubuntu-ie 2015-11-27
<czajkowski> aloha
<zergless> o/
<slashbel> good morning
<czajkowski> hows folks?
<zergless> Grand
<zergless> trying to get in the mood to do work
<czajkowski> ah tis Friday very hard to do
<czajkowski> and I've been off since Wednesday back Monday so no work for me :D
<zergless> >.>
<zergless> <.<
<zergless> swap?
<czajkowski> needed to use up annual leave :)
<zergless> oh how awful :P
<slashbel> have fun on your holiday
<czajkowski> slashbel: mostly done paper work and wedding lark
<slashbel> do you have a date?
<czajkowski> 23/4/16
<slashbel> which country?
<zergless> the day before my bday :)
<monkeynuts> Hup!...new here having a look at what ubunutu people look like
<zergless> Is there a site for that?
<monkeynuts> zoo.ie? hehe jk..
<zergless> >..
<czajkowski> there is loco.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> list of all the locos world wide
<czajkowski> members and mailing list info
<czajkowski> some times teams add photos
#ubuntu-ie 2016-12-04
<czajkowski> 29th dec
